# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  تفاوت کتاب های درسی امسال نسبت به سال قبل

## فیلسوف

سلام. من چند سالی از درس ها بدور بودم. سوالم این است که آیا منابع درسی برای کنکور 1401 متفاوت از کنکور 1400 است؟ نیاز به تهیه منابع جدید است؟هدف من کنکور ریاضی 1401 است.

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

ادبیات  : نسبت به 1400 فرقی نداره فقط برخی لغات که اگه الگو بخونی خودش مشخص کرده بقیم انچنان مهم نیست ک مشکل ایجاد کنه همین ک لغات اخرای کتاب درسی بخونی اوکیه یکی دو درسم جابچا شده و دستورزبانم ساختمان واژه حذف شده میتونی از منابع 1400 استفاده کنی

عربی : بدون تغییر منابع 1400 مناسبه

دینی : بدون تغییر بجز چند صفحه خواستی تلگرام پیام بده تا بهت بگم کدوما فقط متن ی خورده تغییر کرده تو یکی دو خط میتونی منابع 1400استفاده کنی

زبان :بدون تغییر میتونی 1400 استفاده کنی


ریاضی همون ۱۴۰۰ اوکیه زیاد چرت و پرت میگن مناسب ۱۴۰۱ همشون یکین فقط جلد و برخی تستارو جابجا کردن شما با ی کتاب اموزشی برو جلو بعدش ی منبع پیشرفته کار کن اوکیه به حاشیه توجه نکن 

فیزیک : دهم حذفیات داشته واقعا خیلیم داشته میتونی از منابع ۱۴۰۰ استفاده کنی حذفیات اعمال کنی دوتا فصلم جابجا شدن + یازدهم و دوازدهم تغییرات داشته


شیمی : تونستی عوضش کنی بهتره !!!!! عوضشم نکردی دهم تغییراتش ی خورده بیشتره میتونی از منابع ۱۴۰۰ استفاده کنی و تغییرات اعمال کنی


زیست : قطعا کاملا عوضش کن و ریسک نکن !!!!

----------

